# Last Ninja Remake von System 3 (Kickstarter) - Keine News auf pcgames.de?!



## joergzdarsky (10. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

ich denke auf jedenfall eine News auf PC Games wert gewesen wäre das dieswöchige (7.12.2016) Announcement auf Facebook von System 3, nach langer Zeit endlich ein offizielles Remake des C-64 Klassikers Last Ninja zu machen. Mit dabei sind einige der originalen Teammitglieder, darunter John Twiddy und Matt Gray der sich für den legendären Soundtrack des zweiten Teils verantwortlich zeichnet.

Am 13.Januar will System 3 die unterstützen Plattformen bekanntgeben, und am 3.Februar startet die Kickstarter Kampagne. Es soll ein Remake aller drei Teile werden inkl. erweiterter Locations.

Ich denke jedem Gamer der schon länger dabei ist wird bei der News das Herz höher schlagen, Last Ninja ist schließlich DER KLASSIKER schlechthin auf dem C64 gewesen aufgrund des Gameplay, Grafik und Soundtrack. 
Mit einem offiziellen Remake und inkl. Originalmusiker hat sicher keiner mehr gerechnet, vor allem nachdem ja der vierte Teil leider irgendwann in der Entwicklung stecken geblieben ist.
Mich wundert dass da bei pcgames.de nichts zu lesen war, bin ich der einzige der sich total über die Neuigkeit freut?

https://www.facebook.com/System3Games

Offizielles Announcement:
Finally, the announcement that most of you have been waiting for. Last Ninja celebrates its 30th Anniversary in 2017. To celebrate that, System 3 will release a remake to the Last Ninja series featuring Last Ninja 1,2 and 3. The games will have additional locations and puzzles to solve plus an updated fighting system. The game will keep its isometric view but allow the levels to be created in 3D to allow the player to zoom into the action. Last Ninja will be made available to crowd funding on Kick Starter on February 3 2017. We will have many of the original team members working on this including John Twiddy and Matt Grey. Matt will be assisted in the music department by the now legendary German team Sound of Games. The art will be supervised and directed by Dan Malone, Robin Levy and Joe Walker. An additional team of some 20 artists will be under their care. Over the coming weeks we will announce the stretch goals and on January 13 we will announce what machines we will be supporting.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

